# Smoked Salmon Belly



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2022)

Here’s some Salmon belly pieces I threw into my MES40 yesterday.  Oh and  those couple large dark chunks on the middle rack are Albacore belly pieces that wanted to go along for the ride.  Can't say no.

7 hours of dry brine
2 hours of rince & room dry
4.5 hours of smoke with Alder and then Apple pellets, starting at 125* and ending at 140ish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2022)

You are definitely the salmon king.
We eat a lot of salmon, and yours always looks excellent!
Al


----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks Al,  gave some to a couple neighbors who went crazy over it.  Made my day, indeed.   Now to see what's next to smoke.......


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow! Those look incredible, I’m sure your neighbors stay friendly!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 29, 2022)

I really like the belly strips too.


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 11, 2022)

And the brine recipe is ????


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks 

 poacherjoe
 for bumping this back up… 
That salmon looks phenomenal Craig!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2022)

Definitely My Goto on Salmon!!
Looks Fantastic, Craig!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Apr 11, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> And the brine recipe is ????


Very simple dry brine of a 1/4+ ratio of:
non iodized salt /  Dark brown Sugar

Sometimes my taste buds insists I change it to a 1/5 ratio but typically its  1/4

Cheers


----------

